# Unmarked question



## nesafety (Mar 15, 2011)

All, thanks for any insight. Was traveling the pike west out of Boston when a gold expedition came flying up the left lane, no markings, 1 cell type antenna on pass side rear window. Mass PC plates, newer plate #. Got up to Rte.30 and shut lights off and got off, went to Crown Plaza on Rte. 9, then parked behind Dicks Sporting goods. Could've been an unmarked but visor and reaer window strobes were red and blue...anyone with any insight or is this just some whacker trying to get ahead.
Thank


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

There is a data base you can call to find out if its actually a unmarked cruiser its 1-800-328-7448, they are very helpful.

---------- Post added at 15:28 ---------- Previous post was at 15:13 ----------

I forgot to add if you suspect a customer is a undercover cop you just have to ask him and get this , he HAS to tell you the truth or he has no case:smug:


----------



## nesafety (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow...may not be packing but I was behind a radio for a lot of years before driving a big red truck for a long time...but thanks for the interesting insight. Guess I shoulda just call my CAT buddy and asked him directly.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

you should call the local police if you're really that concerned about this vehicle being in violation of any laws or being a police impersonator.


----------



## nesafety (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll get er done.....but thanks...first question I asked on the forum....now I know the ground rules LOL.:stomp:


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

nesafety said:


> I'll get er done.....but thanks...first question I asked on the forum....now I know the ground rules LOL.:stomp:


Being a radio ninja I'm very protective of LEO's. You have to admit that some people could become a bit suspicions about some anonymous person asking for someone to "out" an unmarked car.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

nesafety said:


> All, thanks for any insight. Was traveling the pike west out of Boston when a gold expedition came flying up the left lane, no markings, 1 cell type antenna on pass side rear window. Mass PC plates, newer plate #. Got up to Rte.30 and shut lights off and got off, went to Crown Plaza on Rte. 9, then parked behind Dicks Sporting goods. Could've been an unmarked but visor and reaer window strobes were red and blue...anyone with any insight or is this just some whacker trying to get ahead.
> Thank


That was TUNA the epo. He was probably on his lunch break picking up some bait at Dick's


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: media*



nesafety said:


> All, thanks for any insight. Was traveling the pike west out of Boston when a gold expedition came flying up the left lane, no markings, 1 cell type antenna on pass side rear window. Mass PC plates, newer plate #. Got up to Rte.30 and shut lights off and got off, went to Crown Plaza on Rte. 9, then parked behind Dicks Sporting goods. Could've been an unmarked but visor and reaer window strobes were red and blue...anyone with any insight or is this just some whacker trying to get ahead.
> Thank


*Are you with WBZ or WHDH?*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

That was one of the Parole Board hacks on their way back from giving their daily blowjob to Deval Patrick.


----------



## nesafety (Mar 15, 2011)

Wcvb lol

---------- Post added at 18:05 ---------- Previous post was at 18:05 ----------

Just thought it was odd as it had red and blue forward


----------

